

Show HN: CUVE, using tiles UI that can diagonalize and transform coordinates - sungsoo1094

Hello everyone,
We’ve been working on an online test prep service called CUVE.
CUVE is a multi-dimensional, metro-UI-based coordinate map that transforms (in a relativistic way) based on user inputs. It helps users discover the shortest path to master a given subject.
In addition, we’re planning to differentiate by developing educator&#x2F;tutor-focused functions, such as questions editing and lessons curation.<p>Now, we face two critical questions as we try to decide our focus while preparing to apply for accelerators this year.<p>1. what should we focus, user acquisition or more demo-grade functions?
User acquisition would require enhancing our Discovery algorithm and completing admin-related functions. These functions will help us acquire more test-taker users. 
On the other hand, if we do more demo functions, we will develop tutor-focused use cases, such as questions editor. Given our time constraints, these will be demo-grade and we probably won’t be able to market them to acquire users.<p>2. what accelerator should we target, general (Y Combinator&#x2F;Techstar) or education-focused (Imagine K12)?
This is somewhat related to the first question because if we target education-focused accelerator, we would focus more on demo-grade functions for educators&#x2F;tutors as they play a significant role in the ecosystem. FYI, we already tried for Y Combinator twice but never got invited for an interview so we’re thinking that we may not be the right fit...although we’ll probably try again.<p>So given those considerations, we&#x27;d really appreciate if you experts can help us with comments.
Thanks in advance.<p>www.cuve.me
======
sungsoo1094
clickable [http://www.cuve.me/](http://www.cuve.me/)

